# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Cement oxide know how.

## Loosescrew

Gooday everyone, can someone please give us a bit of help on how to use/apply oxide on bare concrete and to re-colour some pavers? 
Thank you. Loosescrew

----------


## Claw Hama

By the sound of it this is existing already set concrete? If it is then it is probably just guess work but I'd mix up a slurry of mortar, Bondcrete and oxide to the colour you like and broom it over the area you want to colour and let it go off. I would certanly try it on a sample area first to make sure it turns out how you hoped. Like I said it's just guess work on my behalf maybe someone else on the forum has a tried and proven method.

----------

